# glasscages.com rimless tanks,any user reviews?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

anyone own a rimless tank made by glasscages.com? for those of us on the east coast, that might be the only option for large tanks. of course i know it wont be ada quality, but is it at least normal aga quality? i heard some horror stories about glasscages.com

For those of you who has one, can you please do a review or take some pictures. thanks! here's the pic on their website, it doesnt look too bad:










they quoted me the below prices for the 3 tank i am interested in, shipping is $80(you pick it up in one of their lizard shows near your location) for all 3 tanks.

1) 36"(w)x15"(deep)x15"(h) $ 180.00
2) 24"(w)x15"(deep)x15"(h) $ 150.00
3) 24"(w)x12"(deep)"15"(h) $ 100.00


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Some of the differences between an ADA and Glasscages tanks. 

ADA has polished edges, including beveled ends. Not an option at all with Glasscages

ADA has a 5 year warranty, Glasscages, 90 days. 

ADA tanks have the silicon contained within the joint, Glasscages silicon work is not as clean and neat. 

ADA tanks are much more expensive and are not available in anywhere near the same variety of sizes that Glasscages offers. 

ADA does not offer the same level of customization, drilled holes, euro bracing, overflows, integrated backgrounds, that Glasscages offers. 

In the event of an issue with the tank anecdotal evidence shows Glasscages is not exactly the most friendly place to work with. How issues with an ADA tank is handled are unknown. 

In all fairness comparing these two tank builders is like comparing Walmart to Neiman Marcus. 

Glasscages is all about pumping a volume of decently constructed tanks while ADA is a real specialty item where quality is more important then final cost.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would (and did) buy ADA. Jeff's prices (and shipping) are reasonable comparatively.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I personally would stick to ADA tanks offered by ADG.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The glasscages looks okay. From what I hear they are solidly constructed and great for someone looking for an alternative to the pricey ADA stuff.

The negatives seem to be: 
1) Glass is slightly greener then most tanks
2) Excess silicone needs to be cleaned off on ocassion when tank first arrives
3) Sometimes the glass edges need to be sanded down some

Overall, there's lots of postive reviews on Tanks from glasscages.com.

Here's some reviews from the saltwater reef people.

-John N.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

www.aquariumobsessed.com is another option.

Or aqua forest (for ADA products) in san fran if you are close enough and dont want to pay shipping.

jB


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

that's the thing, i know adg is better but for those of us on the east coast it's $250+ to ship a large tank, and the worse part is it's very risky shipping large glass tanks. Aquariumobsessed is even further in canada.

i really dont understand why mainstream tank builders like aga and oceanic dont make rimless tanks, they certainly have the resources to do so but chose to stick with the same ol style. 

Also dont have the link but hagen has a full line of rimless tanks that looked very nice, too bad its' only available in canada.


----------

